# Next Bucks Meet - **TONIGHT** - Mulberry Bush Nr Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OOPS - late again 

Hopefully not too late to get a few people out for the evening. Going for a Wednesday this month - hope that's OK with everyone  

Same time, same place: 7.15 pm onwards, Wednesday 20th September at the Mulberry Bush, just south of Amersham on the road to Beaconsfield. Handy for the M40 - only about 5 miles from the Beaconsfield junction.

So far we've had people from Bucks, Beds, Berks, Essex, Surrey, West London, Herts and Hants  I'm sure we could get a couple more counties in  Still waiting for some Oxonites? It's only a quick blip down the M40 :wink: 

Address for all you sat-navers: 21 Amersham Road, Coleshill, Amersham, Buckinghamshire HP7 0LB Tel. 01494 726754 (It's actually on the A355 main road - not on Magpie Lane, Coleshill as it appears on the map and sat nav systems :roll: )

Nice big car park and they even reserve us a nice big eating area. 

Look forward to seeing you there if you can make it. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we're all very friendly and don't bite (unless you ask nicely :wink: ) Just come along and have a chat, a bite to eat and loiter in the car park 

Please post your interest here:

NaughTTy
genocidalduck (probably)
slineTT
JayGemson
KenTT
ChilliTT
ttvic
thebears
phodge & Mr phodge
markTT225
mlarner
Terri_TT


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I promised to be there for the Sep meet so count me in.

I have lots of stories to tell you from my 2,700 miles European trip.

See you there.....
Elias (on my own)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Elias - good to hear from you. Hope you had a good time on your hols. See you next week


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone else? - Not long to get your name down :? :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm in Oxford that afternoon, probably finishing by 5.30pm, so should be ok for this


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> I'm in Oxford that afternoon, probably finishing by 5.30pm, so should be ok for this


Excellent news Mark - be good to finally get you along. I can add Oxfordshire to the list of attending counties now


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

As I can't make the SolenTTeers cruise tonight I'll do my best to make this one Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> As I can't make the SolenTTeers cruise tonight I'll do my best to make this one Paul


Hope you can Jay - would be good to see you (and your car 8) ) again. Will you be bringing the squirrel?!!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Sadly not as it doesn't belong to me. Those photos were taken covertly at a recent car show without me knowing :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Sadly not as it doesn't belong to me. Those photos were taken covertly at a recent car show without me knowing :roll:


 :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Anyone else? - Not long to get your name down :? :wink:


Hi Paul

I'm trying to make this one.

BTW you have PM


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Pm back to you Ken


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

UPDATE.... 

There is _small_ possibility we will be joined by a MKII demo car on Wednesday. Nothing definite yet as it's the Salesman's day off. He said there shouldn't be too much of a problem getting hold of the car but him getting it to the meet might be logistically slightly more difficult.

Watch this space 

SORRY folks - false alarm - the car won't now be available as the MD of Aylesbury Audi has decided to commandeer it for himself for a while :roll:

Sorry for getting your hopes up.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> UPDATE....
> 
> There is _small_ possibility we will be joined by a MKII demo car on Wednesday. Nothing definite yet as it's the Salesman's day off. He said there shouldn't be too much of a problem getting hold of the car but him getting it to the meet might be logistically slightly more difficult.
> 
> ...


I have a loaner wednesday and did ask for this!! See you there, if not it will be the RS4 that the MD did have :roll:

Dale


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, can't make it this month as although i'm down South Monday & Tuesday, i've got to pootle back up North Tuesday evening. Saying that, i'm still in this rather elegant Mundano Zetec TDCi & looking at my cars current condition, i could be riding this mount of joy for quite some time.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Cried my heart out tonight as my TT finaly went to her new owner, thanks Paul for posting my photos :-*

I will give this meet a miss this month as I can't bring myself to look at the photos I have of Bell, I have changed the screen saver on the computer (TT's everywhere), see how I feel next month.

Have a good one all, Take care

Sam XX :-*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Blimey! Just back off hols and what do I find?? Another Bucks meet tomorrow!

Better count me in Paul - and the better half!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> I have a loaner wednesday and did ask for this!! See you there, if not it will be the RS4 that the MD did have :roll:
> 
> Dale


2 RS4s on one meet and the same colour too. Hope they let you have it 

Shame about all the problems you're having with yours though :?



W7 PMC said:


> Sorry, can't make it this month as although i'm down South Monday & Tuesday, i've got to pootle back up North Tuesday evening. Saying that, i'm still in this rather elegant Mundano Zetec TDCi & looking at my cars current condition, i could be riding this mount of joy for quite some time.


No worries Paul. Thanks for posting anyway. 

See you another month maybe 8)

Hope yours gets sorted soon. Can't believe BMW give you a Mondy as a loaner though. You'd think they would make every effort to look after anyone with SMG problems, given the bad press it could easily give them :?



phodge said:


> Blimey! Just back off hols and what do I find?? Another Bucks meet tomorrow!
> 
> Better count me in Paul - and the better half!


..and not on a Thursday, as requested :-*

See you Wednesday Penny (and Dave) - hope you had a good holiday.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Paul, I should be able to make this one, so add me to the list please  . Shame the MK2 won't be there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Cried my heart out tonight as my TT finaly went to her new owner, thanks Paul for posting my photos :-*
> 
> I will give this meet a miss this month as I can't bring myself to look at the photos I have of Bell, I have changed the screen saver on the computer (TT's everywhere), see how I feel next month.
> 
> ...


   Feel for you Sam. I know how much you loved that car. Glad you finally managed to sell her but can't have been easy for you. 

Just make sure you stick around and keep in touch. We will always reserve a place in the car park for the dog bus :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Hi Paul, I should be able to make this one, so add me to the list please  . Shame the MK2 won't be there


Hi Mark - duly added - see you Wednesday


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > Cried my heart out tonight as my TT finaly went to her new owner, thanks Paul for posting my photos :-*
> ...


Ah Thanks Paul, thats really kind of you, I will make sure its clean !! LOL. I shall keep my eye on the Forum to see when the next meets ( kneesworth & Bucks ) are and see how I feel, I may take a drive over 
Life without my TT feels very dull, boaring, and very very empty, I feel like Im in morning, your right I love that little car, I could get in , drive away and forget everything!.

Take care all

Sam XX


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Should be able to make this (my first Bucks) meeting as long as my work mtg doesn't drag on too long!

Mervyn


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mlarner said:


> Should be able to make this (my first Bucks) meeting as long as my work mtg doesn't drag on too long!
> 
> Mervyn


Hey Mervyn - Good to hear from you.

Look forward to seeing you later


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JUST A QUICK REMINDER**

It's tonight folks!

See you all later


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

And the sun has got his hat on, hip hip hip hooray!










Now, are dirty TTs allowed? That is the question


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> And the sun has got his hat on, hip hip hip hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure we can forgive you that :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > And the sun has got his hat on, hip hip hip hooray!
> ...


Mines in the stealers and do you think I'm letting them wash it.....NOT

So it will be dirty.

:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > JayGemson said:
> ...


That makes at least 3 of us then :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sorry... I'm gonna have to cry off. I was due to see the consultant in Oxford at 5pm, so it was perfect... unfortunately, his secretary has rung and asked whether I can now make Banbury at 8pm this evening.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> Sorry... I'm gonna have to cry off. I was due to see the consultant in Oxford at 5pm, so it was perfect... unfortunately, his secretary has rung and asked whether I can now make Banbury at 8pm this evening.


Any excuse :roll: :wink:

One day we'll get ya


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks like good numbers and good weather tonight [smiley=sunny.gif]

Lets just hope i get my TT back from the stealers otherwise i'm at the other end of the car park!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm doubtful for tonight Paul - kids duties / secondary school visit
Sorry - but hey, hopefully I'll be in my new car for the next one!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> I'm doubtful for tonight Paul - kids duties / secondary school visit
> Sorry - but hey, hopefully I'll be in my new car for the next one!


Understand Rob. Looking forward to getting some MKII's to the meet. ChinsVXR said he'll come along in his when he gets it - he's in G. Missenden


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just got in.

Great meet Paul as always

Terri...My cousin is going off his head. He said i should have taken him with me. As your just his type :wink:. But back to more important things. When am i taking the daughter out? 

Oh and Dale i'll remind me before the next Kneesworth meet to bring the rest off the Phatnoise bits. You best give it a good home.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Great meet again, thanks Paul for organising [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Unfortunetley the night ended on a bit of a downer for me on the way home. Whilst trying to keep up with Jamie on the M25 ( :roll: :lol: ), my TT started making some very strange hissing noises when on full boost :? . I'm guessing I've blown a turbo hose somewhere. Looks like It will be making a visit to APS sooner than I thought


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that Mark, at least you had planned a visit to Aps so it will be more work for them i guess. Let us know what happened with your engine...

Great meet again and great company

The RS4 had so much grip that its better to go for a drive before dinner next time... Thanks Jamie

Elias


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Good meet 8)

Sorry I had to leave early but I think everyone made the most of my early departure with various wildlife-collision-based abuse :roll: I managed to make it home without incident I'm sure you'll be pleased to hear. Perhaps that had something to do with Terri offering to look after my nuts :wink:

See you all soon!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry Paul that I could not make it but was on the wrong side of London at 7pm.
But sounds like it was a good meet.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It was a great meet! Good to see you all again. Sorry about your turbo trouble Mark - maybe you shouldn't be racing Jamie....??!!

Jamie - thanks for the ride. I agree with Elias - maybe these things would be better done before we eat!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that mark. Wondered why you slowed down all of a sudden. I just thought you was coming off at the junction.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Update - went out to the car at lunchtime today and had a look at the hoses. The turbo hose nearest the bulkhead had blown off its jubilee clip! That might explain the scary noises! I slid the clip back on and re-tightened it up, and then turn it for a drive. Everything seems fine for now, but I'm guessing it won't be long until it pops off again. I'll get APS to put some better clips on when it goes in for the service.

see you all next time, assuming nothing else breaks in the meantime :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks allâ€¦. had a great time, think Jamieâ€™s frequent visits under my table may of helped.  8)

Jay = Thanks for the escort honey, could have done with one on the way home though, the TT took me the wrong way. :roll: 

NaughTTy Paul = Itâ€™s always a pleasure. :-*

Penny = Teal the next timeâ€¦ :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Glad everyone had a good time last night - I certainly did 

Mark hope you don't have any follow up problems with your pipes :? Must have been a bit of a scary one.

Terri - the pleasure was all mine :-* Then again, I'm sure you enjoyed being carried around the car park, didn't you :roll: :wink: :lol:

Jamie - Thanks again mate  Shame about the other traffic though 

Frazer - don't think I've ever seen you driving like that before [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks to all who came so far to experience the delights of the Bucks meet. Nice to see a couple of surprise faces too 

See you all next month :wink: 8)


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for the great meet.

Mervyn

PS. Why does it always take me less time to get home than going to a meet?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Just got in.
> 
> Great meet Paul as always
> 
> ...


Jamie

Thanks for the Phatnoise, looking at setting it up this weekend. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Your next Bucks meal is on me! Mixed Grill [smiley=sick2.gif]

Terri, lock up your daughter :lol:

Great meet and thanks for the spin in the RS4, i'll have to show Paul how to drive next time 

Cheers
Dale


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Frazer - don't think I've ever seen you driving like that before [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Ditto Paul, has he had a sneaky re-map. Thought it was a gentle drive home. I had a good clear run to the Wendover bypass and well lets just say 3figures for most of it 

great meet, see you at the next!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Frazer - don't think I've ever seen you driving like that before [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I gave up worrying about the wobbling and just went for it :roll:

Got new tyres on now and it's smooth as silk. Great to really feel how good the FSD's are. Just need some good fast roundabout to have some fun on now :twisted:


----------



## fsr (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi guys, excellent evening, think I will bring a DAT recorder and a mic next time to record the sound of that glorious V8. Put the sound on CD and play it in my TT and wish!
No sneaky mods, just 226 original ponies under the bonnet as measured on that very hot AMD rolling road day we all went to a few months back. At that time I was feeding them on Optimax, now I feed them V Power, they seem to like that even more. 
Now who was it that said we were going to drive back sensibly?! :roll: 90% of my practice is on v small country lanes, so that route seemed like a motorway. Ideally suited to the TT.
Apologies if your watch got a bit shaken up Paul!


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

I might make the next one :lol:


----------

